# Pics Of My Rhom (with My New Dslr)



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm still getting to learn how to use my new camera but here are some shots i took ealier.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice pics... just shoot, shoot, shoot... you'll get the hang of it.

What camera did you get?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks nice.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Nice pics... just shoot, shoot, shoot... you'll get the hang of it.
> 
> What camera did you get?


I got the Canon Rebel T1i.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Good choice


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice photos! Maybe the camera can do HD video as well? (hint hint)


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very nice rhom. looks like in the 2nd pic, he has some (probably harmless) parasites...hopefully will go away on their own.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

primetime3wise said:


> very nice rhom. looks like in the 2nd pic, he has some (probably harmless) parasites...hopefully will go away on their own.


Its that black ich stuff if I remember correctly.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Black ich.....i think!



Smoke said:


> Nice photos! Maybe the camera can do HD video as well? (hint hint)


Yep!It does 1080p! Maybe a feeding video?????


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Would definitely like to see a feeding video of that beast!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice lookiing fish, keep us updated on the black ich


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Inflade said:


> nice lookiing fish, keep us updated on the black ich


He's had it since i got him. I think i'm just going to leave it alone,in hopes it's going to go away alone.


----------

